# Erfahrungsbericht Dachstein Runde



## thto (25. August 2005)

Hi,

ich bin Anfang August 2005 die Dachsteinrunde blaue Route mit 2 Freunden gefahren. Gepäck wurde automatisch zum nächsten Hotel transportiert. Sehr schöne Tour , super Hotels, Verpflegung sehr gut, leider wenige Singletrails, sehr schöne Einkehrmöglichkeiten (Viehbergalm), 190 km 4.800 in 3 Tagen war für unsere Verhältnisse genau passend.

viele grüße
tt


----------



## MaikRutsche (25. August 2005)

Servus...

Vor 2 Wochen sind wir zu Fünft gestartet um die Dachsteinrunde (gelbe Schilder) an einem Tag zu absolvieren.

Um 5:00 Uhr in der Früh sind wir in Annaberg bei knapp über 5°C (im August!!!) aufgebrochen...

Eine echt herrliche Strecke - insgesamt hatten wir dann 200km bei knapp unter 5000hm aufm Tacho stehen.


Einen kleinen Bericht dazu findet ihr hier:
http://www.cielab.org/forum/thread.php?threadid=2466&boardid=18&styleid=3

Viehbergalm:




Höhenkurve von einem Mitbestreiter - allerdings fehlen ihm ein paar Hm, weil wir uns zwischendurch mal getrennt haben und die andere Gruppe einen Berg übersehen hat:




Was mich etwas gestört hat sind die wenigen Informationen die man zur Dachsteinrunde im Internet findet.

Durch Zufall hat einer unserer Leute im Vorfeld eine Karte der schwarzen Dachsteinrunde gekauft (8000hm   ) - im Netz gabs über den genauen Verlauf aber leider keine Info.

Nächstes Jahr brechen wir sicher wieder auf ins Salzburger Land um eine erneute Umrundung zu starten - dann evtl. die schwarze Runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (26. August 2005)

hallo,

die runde ist wirklich ein schöner tipp für alle, die nur ein verlängertes wochenende für ne rundtour haben. wir haben es letztes jahr gemacht - allerdings ohne den gepäcktransport. hatten halt das ganze zeugs auf dem rücken ... war dann auch ein wenig wie so wie ein mini-alpenx.  fahrtechnisch eher einfach cruist man dann bequem dank der super ausschilderung durch die schöne landschaft. 

einziger kritikpunkt ist das hotel dolomitenhof, dass wohl auch bei der organisierten tour eine der stationen ist. ok, die leute waren nett und das essen ok, doch die zimmer waren uns deutlich zu einfach. sah irgendwie so aus, als sei die letzte renovierung  schon mindestens 30 jahre her ... sollte ich die runde nochmal machen, würde ich hier auf alle fälle eine alternative suchen.


----------



## thto (26. August 2005)

@powderJO
Dolomitenhof ist meiner Meinung nach voll ok, Hauptsache das Essen und Trinken passt...... 

was uns störte war eher das bescheidene Wetter, wir wollen nächstes Jahr vielleicht in die Gardasee Region, vielleicht hat jemand einen schönen günstigen Tipp parat, schon getestete  Pensionen oder Hütten sind ja immer gold wert.....

viele grüße
tt


----------



## powderJO (26. August 2005)

hi tt,

vielleicht habe ich (wir) einfach ein paar andere ansprüche an ein hotel als du. in meinem alter legt man doch schon ein  wenig wert auf gemütlichkeit, ambiente und so ...   ...

aber im ernst - schön fand ich das hotel und insbesondere die zimmer echt nicht. sah alles sehr alt abgewohnt und angestaubt aus. und da wir auch bei strömendem regen da waren, war auch nix mit auf die terrasse setzen oder im pool planschen ...

pool übrigens = minibasin (in etwas so groß wie eine badewanne) eingelassen in kuhweide    

was mich auch gestört hat (und da bin ich noch empfindlicher als bei den zimmern, geht es doch um mein bestes stück) war die "bikegarage"  ein miniholzschuppenanbau mit nicht sehr zuverlässigem schloß.


----------



## thto (26. August 2005)

@powderJo

Hi,
wir waren als 1.Hotel leider nicht im Agatha Wirt da es anscheinend belegt war, stattdessen in einem Hotel wo das Essen alles andere als ok war. Das Hotel in  Gröbming war jedoch mit einer kleinen Ferienwohnung und super Essen genial. Wird aber anscheinend sehr gut angenommen die Tour. Die Sauna war nach unseren 2 Regentage wirklich gold wert.
herzliche grüße
tt
wurde das höhenprofil mit einem hac4 erzeugt ?


----------



## Bionic (30. August 2005)

Servus,

wir sind die rote Runde an diesem Wochenende zu viert gefahren und haben die Hotels über das Touristikbüro gebucht.

Auftakt Agatha-Wirt
Hotel Tag 1 Dolomitenhof
Hotel Tag 2 Sporthotel Amadeus
Hotel Tag 3 Agatha Wirt

Mit einer leichten Abwandlung am Schluß der Tour waren das 195 km und etwas mehr als 4300 hm.

Der Agatha Wirt ist als Auftakt- und SchlußHotel klasse und das Sporthotel in Gröbming ist ein echtes Highlight (wobei die Getränkepreise knackig sind).

Der Dolomitenhof fällt verglichen mit den anderen Hotels etwas ab, wobei das Essen sehr lecker war.

Die Rast auf der Viehbergalm nach einem Aufstieg im Nieselregen bei 11° wird uns unvergessen bleiben und den Kaiserschmarrn können wir nur empfehlen.

Der strömende Regen und einige wildgewordene Autofahrer haben dann den Spaß an der Abfahrt ein wenig getrübt. Leider sind uns durch das Wetter auch ein paar der absolut herrlichen Ausblicke verwehrt geblieben.

Trotzdem, wer eine schöne 3-Tages-Tour fahren möchte, dem kann ich die Tour nur empfehlen.

Wir werden wohl im nächsten Jahr unser Glück noch einmal versuchen und vielleicht das eine oder andere Stück der schwarzen Tour fahren.

J.


----------



## jobeagle (4. August 2009)

Hallo,

wir planen die Dachsteinrunde (siehe www.dachsteinrunde.at )
im September zu machen.

Gibts dazu aktuelle Erfahrungsbereichte ?


----------



## herrmann (12. August 2009)

Kann man die Dachsteinrunde auch Mitte September noch fahren? Eher habe ich leider keine Zeit, trotz W-Krise


----------

